# Complaint to Asda



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

This link to an audio file (complaint by phone ) is class!!


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Thats quality :lol: you couldn't make it up could you.

Steve


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Priceless :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

These usually only raise a smile but this one really is LOL


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Nobody can be that gormless... Or can they?.

When I first got married Sandra asked me what I fancied for my tea, so I said "I fancy a nice bit of chicken"..

So during the day Sandra went up town and called in the butchers and bought a cooked chicken portion..

Cue me home from work, sit down and my dinner duly arrived, chicken and chips with a bit of grass on the side (salad).. I cut into the chicken, "grate" "Hey up love there is no meat on this chicken, her "What I paid a lot for that" she tried to cut into it and sure enough it was all bone.

"I will take that back tomorrow and play hell" so she did all the way back into Wakefield to the butchers, she put the chicken wrapped up in the original wrapping on the counter after queuing and others forming a Que behind her.. The shop keeper said " I am sorry madam but I wouldn't sell chicken without meat on, so Sandra said "well see for yourself" so the butcher unwrapped the chicken and turned it over saying "look madam there is loads of chicken on it.. So Sandra said, "Well you sold it to me that way up" turned on her heels to escape the laughter from the Que and the butchers and promptly fell over the step and went flying in the street..

For years she would never go down that street or the butcher.. I am still laughing as I type this. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

New young wives cooking could start a whole new thread!!

When we were first married we were going to have sprats for tea.
June, bless her, spent hours gutting them before cooking!!


----------

